# New Owner



## NEME515 (Oct 10, 2020)

Good day Everyone!

I am a new member on the forum
I recently bought a 2016 Audi TTS in Tango Red.
It was in a front end smash and I am busy repairing it.
Might need some advice on 1 or 2 technical topics from the forum.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You might find these workshop manuals helpful for your rebuild -

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------

